

 Hacker News London meetup this Thursday - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/calendar/14910886/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm based in the North-West (near Liverpool), but I travel a lot. Sometimes
these meetups coincide with my being nearby and I can distort my travels to
catch them.

This one would've required minimal distortion, but just hours before it was
announced I finalized my travel plans for the Thursday and Friday, so there is
now no slack available.

Shame, really. The potentially quieter venue really appeals to me.

ADDED IN EDIT: Thanks for the downvote - nice to know that honest feedback is
appreciated. I'm still trying to work out if I can change my plans and make
it, but it's interesting how a single action by a single anonymous person can
have such a negative effect. I'm not sure if I care to bother any more.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Well, I managed to make it after all, rearranging my Thursday evening plans.

I like the new venue. It was spacious enough to house those of us who turned
up - I didn't count (damn) - and enough space around to let the sound
partially escape, so it was possible to chat.

Met and chatted with a few people, but I feel that I probably missed chatting
with a few people I should've. It would be nice to have some sort of loose
structure at some point to let everyone introduce themselves, or something.
Not sure what, and wouldn't want too much, but I feel there should be
something.

But having said that, a good evening, even though I had to leave quite early.
I look forward to the next one I can get to.

It would be really good to have these on a regular schedule - perhaps the last
Thursday of every month? (Except December ...)

------
CyrilMazur
Too bad, i just left England this morning and won't come back at time. When is
next time?

